# Led lights recommendation for long shallow aquarium



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello everybody

I am planning a planted tank that will be 40" long, 11" wide and 11" tall...

I am still hesitant in what lighting to use... I am sure I want leds because of the energy expense but not really sure what lamp should I buy or make...

I was considering the buildmyled.com iwagumi on 36"... But I realized it is too powerful for such shallow and narrow tank... 

Please let me have your thoughts on this... What would you buy?


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Get a CurrentUSA Satellite+ RGB. Get the 36 and extend to 40". Then turn down the intensity to your liking/needs. Since the Satellite Pro came out the Sat+RGB is a better price depending on the retailer.
If you need more PAR you can look at the Satellite Pro or Ecoxotic. 

I think you're really going to want something with dimming capabilities.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Finnex Stingray


----------



## Dr. K (Mar 22, 2014)

Buy the dimmer for the BML. I have a 20g long with the dimmer turned down most of the way. Works very well.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

Who makes a 40"x11x11 tank?



goodbytes said:


> Finnex Stingray


I considered that option, but given the listed tank size, the OP would have to get the 48" and adjust the feet. Or get a glass cover and set the 36 on top...unless it's suspended from above.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

*Marine Land Hidden LED's*

I have these led's on all four of my 10 gallon tanks. Crypts, grasses, lilies, anubias, and other plants all do fine with them. I put two strips per tank. Love them! They are practically invisible and look very cool underwater if you top off a bit above them. With short tanks, you don't need that much power to get light down to the depths. I have posted pics of my tanks in my album if you want to see them. Everything is growing well. New growth is constant. In winter when I may want my Lilies to bloom, I'll put a stronger red wave grow lamp above the tanks, and my lilies go nuts blooming on the surface. Nice. No Co2, Leaf Zone wkly. Lots of big bubbles for circulation (I don't use a stone to make the bubbles smaller. Bigger bubbles= more surface agitation) and HOB's with bio balls.


----------



## taylormedic (Apr 21, 2015)

goodbytes said:


> Finnex Stingray


+1 Go with the Finnex


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

finnex stingray is the way to go i am getting one for my 33long which is 48x12x12.5 at the substrate, and my planted plus is to strong with the 1-1.5BPS of co2 i have, this is going to be a grow out tank for plants to sell and propagate


----------



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you all !!! Do you know if there is a hanging kit for the Finnex? It will be suspended from above...


----------



## taylormedic (Apr 21, 2015)

Acorral said:


> Thank you all !!! Do you know if there is a hanging kit for the Finnex? It will be suspended from above...


I don't know of a hanging kit, but check this link out, $10 to get them a little higher than the standard Finnex brackets:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197311


----------



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you all!

Just ordered the finnex stingray in 36" on amazon...


----------



## WalaxR (Jan 16, 2014)

Acorral said:


> Thank you all !!! Do you know if there is a hanging kit for the Finnex? It will be suspended from above...


Go with the new finnex planted plus 24/7 in 36" and hang it. It will give you great light, dimming and color change capabilities and you can hang it very easily. It only takes 1 minute to make a hanging bracket for all the finnex lights and they are great. If you like I can show you how I made my brackets.


----------



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

Would be great if you can show me how you made your hanging brackets... I have some habging kits for another lights, onyx from rapidled so I was thinking about repurposing those....


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

the stingray comes with a way to hang it


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

rebelbuck1993 said:


> the stingray comes with a way to hang it


Yep, it's true. Use the other set of "feet" in the box. Attach it to light, string up and Boom! Done.


----------



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

I went with your recommendation and bought the stingray, here is the result:

https://vimeo.com/134574813

Ended up buying a bargain on a complete CO2 injection system so maybe I will upgrade to a planted+ 24/7 and use both together...


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice! love the tetras. just wondering but what are the water parameters in that tank?


----------



## Acorral (Jun 14, 2015)

The params I know are:

PH 6.3 - 6.9
Nitrate 40ppm
Gh 4
Kh 4

Got a hold on an apogee par meter and found out the real power being put by the stingray, 85 par at the surface, 58 at the lowest point on the substrate...


----------

